# [SOLVED] After upgrading udev: no PTYs -- unable to ssh in.

## roravun

Yesterday I have updated udev + openrc (*11.8, if I remember correctly), and today, after the reboot I am locked out of my server because of no PTYs being spawned.

In other words I need root to MAKEDEV and I need MAKEDEV to login as root. No fancy tricks with spawning new pty via python one-liner and such are working.

I have physical access to the box, but it is headless, and therefore I would like to hear an advice from more experienced: is there any way to log in as root/spawn PTY over the wire?

Thanks.

UPDATE: I was able to get the system working again by getting rid of systemd-udev and switching to eudev.

               The issue was definitely caused by new version of systemd-udev or its misconfiguration (though I didnt touch anything).

----------

